# Sunken in Above the Eyes?



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

My mare is only 8 years old and the sunken in parts above her eyes are deeper than my mom's mare's that is 18+ years old! What causes the sunken in parts to be deeper? I don't really know what to call them.. the scientific name is like supraorbital fossa or something, right? Is there anyway to reverse the supraorbital fossa? Thanks


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm wondering if it might be dehydration? I've heard of dehydration leading to a lot of odd skin issues...try the dehydration test- Pinch the loose skin around your mare's shoulder/neck and let go...if the skin smoothes down right away then she is fine...if it stays in a tent at all, she is dehydrated. If you see a tent, check her water supply--make sure she wouldn't be getting shocked or burned by an electric water heater, and make sure the water is clean and fresh. There is another dehydration test with the gums that you can do, I forget it now but you could research it if you wanted to.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Every horse is different, I've known a couple younger horses that have that sunken in look to their eyes, and I've seen some teenaged horses that have almost no indents above their eyes. Dehydration is definately one of the causes though, so that should be ruled out. Otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it. If it bugs you that much, just ask the vet what he/she thinks.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

It's not that it bugs me that much, I was just curious. I don't think she would be dehydrated, because We have 4 half barrels full of fresh, clean water that we dump, scrub, and refill daily. I will do the dehydration test tomorrow morning and let you guys know what happens. Thanks!


----------

